# Brody's front pack carrier .....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

David bought this front pack carrier for Brody for vacations when we are in crowds (farmers markets, etc.) or he is unable to walk safely on a leash. :hello1:

It's made by outward hound. He loves it. It's apparently very comfortable as he will almost fall asleep in it! ha!

Brody has a very devoted daddy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness Tracy, that has to be the cutest thing I've ever seen! I love it! :lol: Soooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brody looks like a little kangaroo! Lol! He seems very content in there. I love the pictures!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh so so cute!!
My man would never agree to wear that, but i would. lol
I think it's great for when in crowds etc... like you say.
Brody is just adorable as always! x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee.....to funny. My girls wouldn't go for that at all. But that is cute!!

Lori


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I had to come back and take another look. 
He is so adorable... I just love him!!
Brody is such a beautiful boy.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

What a doll! That totally reminds me of when my kids were babies, I wore them in front packs just like that. Ohh, I can't wait to hear what people think when you take him out, I bet he will get lots of attention.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Omg ...lol...cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw, Aren't they cute together. It reminds me of a baby bojrn. They look like they'll have alot of fun with that.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I don't know what is sweeter--
the carrier or the dedicated daddy! LOL!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

how sweet and cute, such a neat idea


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahahahahaha, oh my goodness..I love it
Brody, you are such a cutie!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That is just fantastic! I love it. Brody looks so comfortable too.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha cute ! See Daddies do care!  I know no men in my house would do that! *high 5* for having such a great daddy Brody!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That looks so relaxing for Brodie but one thing gets me.. aren't his back legs a bit wide, I know dogs can open their hips like that okay but as much as it looks comfortable by Brodies expression and relaxed stae the legs don't look comfy... does that make sence lol


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh so cute


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL Thats so cute, Brody looks so comfy x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats one of the funniest things i've ever seen.. his legs all sprawled out hahahahaha love it!! Just don't lean over hahahah i had one for my daughter when she was a baby and i tho0ught she was gonna end up in the freezer at the supermarket haha


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Lol, he looks as if he loves it what a great life Brody has!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahahahaaa it's unbelievably cute!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

awwww!! nice and safe straped to daddy


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw!! thats so cute!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is so cute, what a neat idea. I love going to the Farmers markets..That would be perfect...


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

aw, thats so cute, we have a wee paw print bag for her but that looks comfy


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

How cute is that? I love it. I was thinking about getting one for Bella.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao brody!!! hahahaha  goes with him though, woohoo! very nice brodysmom  daddy looks so happy too lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! It really is comfortable. David walked him all over and he just stayed there perfectly happy! It's got a padded bottom, adjustable straps, etc. It does kinda look like his back legs are splayed out, but I think he was just relaxing and doing that because he can move his legs all over in it. It doesn't hold his legs out like that. They are a riot together and sure get lots of attention!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Where do you get them, I want one... really I do want one


----------



## CrookedHalo (May 19, 2010)

Awww, that is so cute!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Deme said:


> Where do you get them, I want one... really I do want one


Deme, you will love it!!  Just google outward hound legs out carrier and it will give you retailers. I don't know who would have them in the UK, but maybe you can find someone who will ship?

Edit: Couldn't find the exact same one, but found this one, very similar, except the legs don't dangle out. Maybe you would even like that better for Jake since he had the knee/hip surgery? It's CUTE. 

http://www.traininglines.co.uk/pet-a-roo-front-pet-carrier-671-0.html


----------

